# My 16 week old puppy won't eat



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've been recently feeding my 16 week old puppy LARGE BREED blue buffalo 1 cup and 3/4 ... 3x a day, at the proper times.. With a bit of Blue Buffalo puppy cans in the mix of his food (since he's a picky eater).. He refuses to eat kibble in general, so I had to mix it anyways...

Starting from yesterday, my puppy will not eat.. I've been trying to feed him but he avoids it, in the morning today he ate just a tiny bit, but didn't want it afterwards, he's drinking water... And playing the same, but now starting to randomly sit in his crate...

It seems like, he will try to go for table scraps, he will eat treats included..

What can I do? Is this normal.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

1 3/4 is too much. My brother used the same food and gave 1 cup 3x a day. Where did you get 1 3/4 from?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue Buffalo is not a very high quality food.....and......sometimes.....the dogs' nose, knows! :wink2:

I'd change to a higher quality kibble such as Fromms or Acana or even Nature's Variety.

*ACANA: **http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/*Store Locator | Acana*
FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *Find a store that carries Fromm 
*NATURE’S VARIETY: **http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-raw-boost-grain-free-kibble-large-breed-puppy-food-chicken*Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety


Moms


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Julian G said:


> 1 3/4 is too much. My brother used the same food and gave 1 cup 3x a day. Where did you get 1 3/4 from?


The bag says 1 cup 3/4, usually it's my friend feeding him, his rib cage shows too  Doesn't help when everyone says he looks like he's starving.


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Blue Buffalo is not a very high quality food.....and......sometimes.....the dogs' nose, knows! :wink2:
> 
> I'd change to a higher quality kibble such as Fromms or Acana or even Nature's Variety.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I heard everyone saying it's one of the best brands of food, I even went through the reviews on blue buffalo. Every kibble though he doesn't even want it.. Unless it comes from a can.


http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/ --- I'll attempt this brand now :9


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

It's really annoying too, because my brothers won't stop giving them table scraps, everyone in the household has come to agreement to NOT give him table scraps, yet, my brothers STILL do because; "He's starving!" -- That's what he 'looks' like to him...

It's so annoying, like yesterday when I went to grab something, my 6 year old niece told me my brothers fed him a grilled cheese from Tim Hortons, and than, let him lick whip cream from the Tim Horton icecap, I was absolutely furious.

They also gave him a chicken hot dog, yesterday.

Now he doesn't wanna eat kibble unless it's a treat, or completely canned food.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JayJ4 said:


> Ahhhh, I heard everyone saying it's one of the best brands of food, I even went through the reviews on blue buffalo. Every kibble though he doesn't even want it.. Unless it comes from a can.
> 
> 
> http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/ --- I'll attempt this brand now :9


To add some interest and some GOOD whole foods to his diet: Put 1/4th cup raw ground turkey or beef into his bowl and add some hot tap water. Add kibble and stir well. Then let it set on the counter for a few minutes before feeding for the aroma to arouse him! > LOL!

Moms


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

JayJ4 said:


> It's really annoying too, because my brothers won't stop giving them table scraps, everyone in the household has come to agreement to NOT give him table scraps, yet, my brothers STILL do because; "He's starving!" -- That's what he 'looks' like to him...
> 
> It's so annoying, like yesterday when I went to grab something, my 6 year old niece told me my brothers fed him a grilled cheese from Tim Hortons, and than, let him lick whip cream from the Tim Horton icecap, I was absolutely furious.
> 
> ...


Unhealthy human food probably isn't helping and may cause harm. If family members will not abide by your rules then I'd crate the puppy in your room. He will may cry a bit, but it will be healthier than allowing other people to feed him things they should not. My puppy was penned or crated whenever I could not have eyes on him. He was perfectly fine, and I always gave him something to chew on like a kong stuffed with something healthy or a bully stick. 

Don't have him out unless you are there to monitor him 100%.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

that's going to be a very hard habit to break now that he has had table food... made that mistake with my husky and he never wanted to eat any kibble anymore... only if it was mixed with canned food and even then he would magically only eat the canned food and then spit the kibble back out into the bowl


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> To add some interest and some GOOD whole foods to his diet: Put 1/4th cup raw ground turkey or beef into his bowl and add some hot tap water. Add kibble and stir well. Then let it set on the counter for a few minutes before feeding for the aroma to arouse him! > LOL!
> 
> Moms



I will try that  He's a very picky eater, he would most likely eat it though.


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

InControlK9 said:


> that's going to be a very hard habit to break now that he has had table food... made that mistake with my husky and he never wanted to eat any kibble anymore... only if it was mixed with canned food and even then he would magically only eat the canned food and then spit the kibble back out into the bowl


Oh I know, me and my sister did a good job when he first came home to us making sure he hadn't ever had a single table scrap.

Until my brothers, older, decided sneaking him table scraps because they think he's so cute.

It really upsets me and my sister, today, I watched him give the dog food again, it's such a headache honestly.

He literally did stop eating his kibble because yesterday he had a WHOLE hot dog, and knew it was so good, and obviously realized the food he's getting is crap compared to human food


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

tether him to you. if he isn't in your direct sight, in his crate. 

for food, put his bowl down and after 20 minutes pick it up if he hasn't eaten. use his kibble for reward when training. 
it doesn't have to be a headache even though your pup is getting the short end of the stick because of your brother's behavior. I assume that you are still living at home?


----------

